# Latest Progression



## Blue Angel (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## Blue Angel (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

wow great work. What did you use for the eyes? You captured focus and concern in his expression. The nose looks almost wet.


----------



## Blue Angel (Aug 4, 2013)

Prismacolor premier pencils for the eyes and just a touch of pink in the ears.
thank you for your comments sir!


----------

